# new member needs help with engine swap



## thomas318speaks (Jan 3, 2011)

hey everyone,

just a quick question, what is a good motor for a 1986 nissan 300zx.. whats the price range is on them when fixd up real nice.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That question is so general that I couldn't even begin to answer it! The VG30E that's in it is a pretty good engine. Some mods can be made to it, like performance camshafts, low restriction exhaust and intake systems. Jim Wolfe Technologies can handle ECM mods, if you wish. A bit more work, you could install VG30ET...your engine with a turbo and lower compression pistons. Mods can be made to that engine as well. After that, options are limited to your imagination, mechanical ability and the ammount of money in your bank account! I've seen twin turbo V6's from Z32's put in as well as small block Chevys. You should think realistically about how much you want to invest into your project and then create a game plan on paper for where you want to put that money, ie how much towards the engine, how much towards the steering/suspension, body work/paint/interior, etc. etc.


----------



## thomas318speaks (Jan 3, 2011)

as of right now.. im jsut thinking of something to get it running. but i want it to have some kind of balls...


----------

